# Miter slot location on router table?



## Jaepheth (Jan 15, 2013)

I recently got a Rockler router plate and a 31.5" miter track. I'm wondering what the best place for the track would be.










Big black circle is the operator's location
The two red lines are the positions I'm considering.
Which would be better or safer? I'm leaning towards A, but wanted some more experienced input.
Would it be a good idea to cut the track in half to have 2 15" tracks at both A and B?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

No miter slot in a router table for me.
It offers nothing but a compromised tabletop and a place where the top can warp.
Anything you think you may need a miter slot for on a router table can be done without.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Definitely A. If you put it on B you'd be having to pull the work towards you because of the rotation direction of the bit.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*No miter slot in a router table for me.
It offers nothing but a compromised tabletop and a place where the top can warp.
Anything you think you may need a miter slot for on a router table can be done without.*

I dunno… they're kind of nice for feather boards.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 on "A"....No need for a "B".....
+1 with a miter slot in the table is great for featherboards.

Below is a link for Rockler's featherboard Kit

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19247&site=ROCKLER

Individual featherboards on sale. Link Below

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10644&site=ROCKLER


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

+2 on A…
+2 great for feather boards…
mini t- track or combo would work also…


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Assuming that your intention is to have a miter gauge or sliding table then A is the only safe possibility.

I agree with the need for featherboards.

I made a small jig that lets me use the miter slot for the center point of a circle.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want to do tenons on a router, you'd appreciate the A-slot for a miter gauge.

You wouldn't want one at the B position.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I didn't put a miter slot in my table at all. so far haven't had a case where I missed it or needed it. everything is passing by the fence, and if I need off-fence I can make a sled to ride on the edge of the table (with a little rail under the sled). for end work, a sled if far safer than a miter gauge (think hold downs and keeping your hands/fingers away from cutter).


----------

